# Homemade sand flea rake



## Bman74 (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry if anyone opend this thread for instructions on how to build your own sand flea rake:001_tongue:. I'm just curious if anyone has done this it seems like a fairly simple build. From what I can tell I just need some small holed expanded metal, a few thin pieces of steal for the frame, and a pipe for the handle. I'm a pretty good welder so it should workout. I just dont want to spend $45 on something I can build. Anyone done this?


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

They aren't that hard to make or design. The only thing I will say, you may be disappointed using steel. It'll probably start rusting after just a few uses. If you can make it out of aluminum, it'll be much better.


----------

